# Best equipment for a 5x5 grow op?



## lionsasbirds (May 12, 2008)

I'm going to start making all my purchases pretty soon but I don't even know where to begin. My friend wanted to get LED grow lights but I read a couple threads on here and the majority of you guys suggested HID lamps over the LEDs. What would you guys recommend for a 5x5 coverage area? Also besides lighting what other equipment should I get? Also..these grow tents; they're basically the same as making a big grow op walk-in box right? I'm so new to all this and I have a general idea of everything I need to get started but I don't know anything about the grow kits that these suppliers sell. So I guess what I'd like from all of you is just a quick run through of everything I would need to order to get this off the ground.  Hope I'm not asking too much. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ganjagoddess (May 12, 2008)

You are asking too much...LOL no J/K

I'll do my best for ya. haha

So 5X5 huh, well heres what I would get with that space...

Probally a 1000 watt HID HPS light...
cheapest price on the internet for a good 1000 with everything (reflector, ballast housing, all power cords) would be from HTG supply... $200.00 even

If you have the money get two 1000 watts, but only do that if you have the money for Heat extraction... Also HTG supply can supply you with a can fan and GOBLIN charcoal filter for $209.00 that you could use for both heat exaction and odor control

Then you are gonna have to decide what "system" you want for your plants roots..

Cheapeast set up IMO, is COCO and Grow bags....
you can cut this to improve drainage (good to do for begineers) with Perlite or Hydroton.... (Perlite is cheaper) reccomend the hydrofarm kind...

COCO is also re-usable..

But if you want to go with DWC/bubblers or anything feel free too.

Also if you need info on DWC/bubblers feel free to PM me...

IMO if you do go with bubbs/dwc, dont use bid tubs, use 5 gallon buckets at 1 per plant, and rig it up with a gravity system (again PM me and I will help)

Also are you walls already painted white by any chance, if not you will need mylar...

or paint (FLAT WHITE is the most reflective color of all)

Nutrients, can I reccomend a great begineer nute?

SUPERNATURAL Aqua or Terra powders. I LOVE THEM, also they come as powder solids and you get alot more out of it than Liquid Nutes... Like 3 times as much for a 1/3 the price....


So really it comes down to what are you wanting to spend, how many plants do you want to grow, and what type of system are you gonna go with?

Feel free to PM me, if you need


----------



## regrets (May 12, 2008)

You are asking quite a bit but I'll give a shot at a quick wrap up, probably going to miss something so bear with me. I would get a 600 or 1000w hps for 5x5 you will need ventilation (more for the 1000) get an air cooled fixture and ducted inline fans to greatly lessen the heat problem (trust me it's worth the extra money), get mylar to line the box (unless it is a premade grow box with all white inside), you will need a carbon filter with can fan, get one that will exacuate your room atleast once or twice a minute more is better, you will need a medium, I'll assume your going soil here so get a good expensive premium soil (will lessen the risk of bugs or molds), select a line of nutes; their are too many opinions to go around on which are best so just choose one that works easily for you, a fan or 2 for circulation and to strengthen the plant, and pots a few different sizes if possible so you can work up to your final pots. This would be the start of my grocery list if I were you. If you are planning on having a seperate cloning/mother area you will need a few more things, but I'm tired of typing so I'll wait for a response on that one. I hope this helps good luck. Oh yeah and get a 30-100X magnifying glass to determine when you need to harvest and some pruning scissors. Don't forget to start thinking up a drying chamber as well.


----------



## regrets (May 12, 2008)

you type too fast for me ganjagoddess, there was no reply when I started.


----------



## ganjagoddess (May 12, 2008)

LOL you had some good points though, like the air cooled sealed hood upgrade.

Also if you do go with SOIL, go with FOX FARM OCEAN FOREST, the best IMO

I have been told its a little to hot for seedlings, but You can use this stuff called happy frog, and mix that with light warrior also by FOX FARM, for the small first seedling pots then go into FOX FARM OF.


----------



## mcdandc (May 13, 2008)

I'm confused, is 5X5 in feet or meters?


----------



## ganjagoddess (May 13, 2008)

I am positive he means feet...

If he had 15 feets by 15 feet and he was trying to light the whole thing..
well that would have to be a new post...


----------



## nitrobud (May 13, 2008)

Don't do two 1000 Watt lights if you want to keep it all on one circuit. Stick with just one or less. Average home line will be 14 gauge wire with a 15 amp breaker, and you don't want to be over 1800 watts on something like that especially after including heat and possible air/water pumps. Sure you can do two 1000 watt lights, but that generally should require a special power run unless your house was run with beefy cables or you want to chance a fire from overheated wiring. Some people are starting these in rooms far from the panel and that distance increases the risk at very high power draws. Also, a 1000 watt power increase is less noticeable then 2500 watts. 

If you are new, keep it to 1000 watts or less I would say, that leaves enough room for ventilation on the same circuit and gives you enough power to learn well before moving up if need be. 

Best to know if the outlets you are using are connected to anything else, if they are, take their power usage into account.

I use a 4.5x4.5x7 tent and it works good with a 600 watt light keeping in mind 4.5x1 ft is taken up by the cart with the ballast and pumps + fan leaving 3.5x4.5x7 for the light. Make sure you use insulated ducting and an inline fan in a tent, it really helps kill the noise through the thin walls. I went one size up in a fan from what I needed and got a speed controller to slow it down and keep it even more quiet. Haven't installed it into the tent just yet, but running it beside it with ducting installed, I can't hear it over the sound of the current fan in the tent. (4" without insulated ducting vs 6" /w insulated ducting.)


Hope that ramble was of some assistance


----------



## acer (May 13, 2008)

Hey do yall think that you could make a list for everything that I need. Cuse I want to build a room. Like all the stuff like pumps,light,air,oder,and any thing that I missed. 


thanks,
acer


----------



## ganjagoddess (May 14, 2008)

Would love to acer, but we need some info for ya...

What size space?
Your Budget?
Your system (hydro, soil, COCO)?

We gotta have something to go on here for ya man...


----------



## Gboy33 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have 2 grand to spend tryna do indoor grow using soil.. Prob gonna try to use 2 to use 3 1000 watt hps with ballast n reflectors n ventilation... What else do I need please list things 
Best nuts for best yield 
Best seeds
Hrydo or soil 
Things to get this rolling and how many plants would it take to yield 10 lbs every 2 or 3 months 



Really appreciate it


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 4, 2011)

I think even if you do everything perfectly ..(chances are that your first grow won't be perfect...) you could get at the most 6lbs out of 3000W ... If it was that easy to flip 2000$ to 20000$, ... more people would be doing it  ... I hope I am wrong!


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 4, 2011)

Make sure you buy good exhaust system ... I just went for a 4inch set up in a 4'x5' and 190cfm blower and it is not enough for 1x400w!


----------



## Dennis Rodman (Oct 4, 2011)

i dont know if you're trying to use the WHOLE 5x5 space as a canopy.
If you want to grow a few giant plants, get a 1000w light. I'd suggest a dimmable ballast such as this so that you can turn it down and not fry your seedlings/clones
http://www.afgrowsupply.com/phantom-1000w-digital-ballast-120-240v-dimmable/

If plant count isnt an issue and you want to cut down on veg time, you can get away with a 600w light, since you dont need as much penetration.
This will be a little easier on your electricity bill and temp control.

I don't know if you're a soil guy or want to go hydro, but consider buying a 4x4 flood table if you decide to run a SOG. for soil, it can catch all your runoff from watering, and for hydro you can just automate everything and run an ebb&flow.

You're going to need a bulb, hood, inline fan, and some ducting for cooling.

and the rest really depends on which grow method you settle on


----------



## Dennis Rodman (Oct 4, 2011)

oh also, get a bigger inline fan than you need. If you only need 400CFM from a 6" fan (you will need more than this) then buy an 8 or 10" fan and run it on a speed controller.
This will lower RPM's making the fan run quieter (theyre fucking loud) and you'll be all set if you ever decide to upgrade


----------



## greywind (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm envisioning my first grow for the near future and I am trying to put a laundry list of necessities together as well. I'm thinking of either a 4'x4' or 5'x5' tent, 600w MH/HPS combo ballast, soil based grow. Does anyone have reccomendations for items like hydrometer/thermometers, ph testers, and trimmers/shears? Thanks all!


----------



## ganjagoddess (Oct 6, 2011)

PH/EC tester GO FOR EUTECH PHtest35 it is the only that hasnt broken on me and Ive used them all.
http://www.4oakton.com/proddetail.asp?parent=2&prod=365&seq=1&TotRec=15

Scissors, The little ones with the spring are a must
http://www.merchantshoppe.com/product_p/FSK99217097.htm

Thermometers just go to walmart/homedepot and use a digital and mercury type cheap ones.


----------



## greywind (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for the info Ganjagoddess!


----------



## bwes17 (Oct 6, 2011)

I think you should reconsider LEDs... the long term payoff is killer... just make sure you do the research and get a good unit. From what I can tell so far, Grow Hydro LED and Black Dog LED are pretty solid, and as for customer service... I couldn't get ahold of Mike at Grow Hydro, but Corey from Black Dog seemed to know what he was talking about. Good luck!


----------



## Jackie Blue (Dec 17, 2015)

Me too. I am switching brain gear from secret growing to all of this. Funny I never had 
Problems until i got technical. But now for better. 

So I decided on 5x5 x6.5 as well. I settled on iPower after reviews price and convenience. Starter tent with the space to do more down the road. This is small indoor growing for me. I need the oil because it controls my hot flashes and pain so I have to keep production longtime outdoor grower. 

So I have decided on Apollo HPS (1000w+dimmer)- any tips or input Is the Purple Reign better or worth it. Want a kit.

Currently have T5 6 bulb. Just starting seed. Have Mh 1000 w as a choice and an HPS 600. I have those available. 

I am working with a room let's say 9x9 and there are windows on two wall sides of the tent (when set up). My future concern is tent temps. If I need something inside I am wondering what people are using as far as portable air units. I wanted to do a swamp or evaporator but I don't think it's going to work since I am northern US. I think the two windows can be used to chill the room which has a decent seal to the door. 

So do you think keeping the door closed and using the window will work. Also we have central at. Summers aren't a concern yet because this is mostly for winter growing. I will address summer when I get there. 

Setup plan is 5x5 is main work area for seedlings clones and auto flowering. Mothers and flowering will be separate unless I have nothing going on in main.


----------



## Jackie Blue (Dec 17, 2015)

Thermometers and Hygrometers

For anyone that hasn't experienced thIs yet 

Do NOT trust any meter You can just pick up. I have two here that caused me a lot of problems trusting them. One is brand new from a hydro supplier. Handed time by the clerk. It is deceiving with the probe. You can only measure the humidity from the main base so the probe is a joke. Trust it and you are screwed. Of course it was another item I ended up with with no directions. I even tried the salt calibration and it turned out way low. So my humidity can be 10% higher. Not good for babies if you don't want issues with nuts.

I have now purchased a few different reputable ones to try. Even with alarm.

Do your homework on these. They can cost you your seedlings. Most of them are a joke. They aren't capable of accurately measuring because measuring is so complicated. Only good equipment will actually measure humidity. And only in the spot it is in. It may be messed different inches away. If you look at fog it's not the same density every where. Just like your humidity tents.....may be dry in spots and more wet in other.

One way I found to raise humidity to a small area so for seedlings is 2L bottles and the clear vinyl bags that bedding comes in. I learned this doing poppies. My seedlings love the humidity in these.

Cut the top of a 2L bottle and tent your babies. You can use the cap to adjust the temp inside. To add humidity just spray inside the bottle.

Comforter bags. My plants LOVES these. They act like mini tents. They aren't air tight but they enclose. The humidity in them is great. You can adjust based on how much you zip it closed or how you position the opening for air flow.

When I figure out how to post pics.......

Sorry about typos. My iPad is acting up and correcting is a challenge. My son took over my pc


----------

